# Netzwerkserver - Welches Proggie und wie



## nEutRa (21. Februar 2004)

Hallo erstma!
Ich möchte einen Netzwerk(Internet-)server einrichten (sowas wie OmniHTTPd).
Nur:
1.Ich weiß nicht, welchen server ich nehmen soll -> könnt ihr mir einen 
     empfehlen?
2.Könntet ihr mir dazu auch eine Anleitung oder ein Tutorial geben, z.B in Form eines Links 

BItte helft mir - brauch es bis Montag 

mFg n3utRa

Edit:] OmniHTTPd ist klasse, aber leider gibt es keine aktuelle version, die nicht nach 1.1.2004 gültig ist   -  oder kennt ihr dazu nen link ?
Und: Da ich WIndowsXP Home hab, geht IIS auch nicht (soweit ich weiß)...


----------



## Tommy (22. Februar 2004)

http://apachefriends.org - Dort findest du unter Xampp alles nötige.


----------



## Spacemonkey (26. Februar 2004)

Was soll denn alles auf dem Server laufen?
Nur ein http-server oder auch nen Mail-Server?


----------

